# Taky Kimura (March 12, 1924 – January 7, 2021)



## Xue Sheng (Jan 8, 2021)

*Bruce Lee’s long time friend and training partner Taky Kimura dies aged 96*


----------



## granfire (Jan 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Buka (Jan 17, 2021)

.


----------



## Razznik (Feb 17, 2021)

.


----------

